# Carb Help!



## 86MTD (Jul 4, 2011)

I have an 18 hp. v-twin tractor engine. It runs but in order to keep it running I have to keep the choke engaged. I tried cleaning it but it didnt help. Any suggestions?!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Does the tank have any obstructions (dirt, etc) that may be restricting flow to your carb? Is the pump any good? Diaphragms soft and flexible, all springs accounted for? Does the float move freely, and is the needle and seat any good? That's where I'd start.


----------



## 86MTD (Jul 4, 2011)

See i was thinking it was taking in air? putting a new gasket set in it. what do you think?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Facing the tractor,look at the right side of the carb.You'll see a large(5/8) hex-head plug.That is the access to the main jet.Take it out,and CAREFULLY use an allen wrench to remove the jet(3/16 allen wrench).Clean the jet,and re-install it,and the plug,and it should take care of the problem.


----------



## 86MTD (Jul 4, 2011)

Well I am missing gaskets though? do you think thats playing any part in this? Or is it just dirt I cant spot in the carb?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Replace the gaskets,and clean the jet.It's very common ,on these,to have a plugged main-jet,and one of the first symptoms,is not running,unless the choke is pulled.While you have it apart,squirt some carb cleaner in all the passages you can,to help clean them.Make sure,that the filter used,is one for engines with fuel pumps,not one of the little "button" types.


----------



## 86MTD (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks, you are a really big help! When i squirt the carb and choke cleaner in the carb, the engine should be off, correct?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes,it should,but squirting a bit into the vent hole,on top of the carb,will mix it with fuel in the bowl .It won't hurt it,to do so,and will help remove the staining I see at the bottom of the float bowl.


----------

